# In the spotlight about.com CBT for IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Good article on CBT for IBS. http://ibscrohns.about.com/health/ibscrohn...IAM=vpn000247_1 ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is also a good introduction to CBT and other good links here. http://panicdisorder.about.com/health/pani...ly/aa070297.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

eric...Thanks for the link. There's actually a CBT person listed just down the street from where I work. (As you know, I am not in a city.) Amazing! I see a new gastro tomorrow and will have to asl about this.kate


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kate, I have not done CBT but have a good feeling that the combination of hypnotherpay and CBT would be extremely benefical for you. Kmottus, is doing that know and I am waiting to hear from here results.Let me know how the new doctor turns out.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

